# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  REEFIOFILIA.NET - Artigos com fotos - Alex Correa.

## Alex Correa

Olá queridos:   :Olá:  

Resolvi colocar o link do site aqui para facilitar aos interessados: :Wink:  

http://reefiofilianet.htohananet.com/

Fiquem com Deus.
Aloha,
Alex Correa. :Vitoria:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> http://reefiofilianet.htohananet.com/


Viva :Olá:  
Muito interessante ...
Um bom sítio para se ir de férias... :SbRiche: 
Um muito obrigado por nos dares a conhecere um pouco desse tesouro no hawaii :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Eduardo Mata

muito bom... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Alex Correa

Ops. Quanto tempo não vinha aqui!!! :Whistle: 
O novo endereço do REEFIOFILIA.NET é:

REEFIOFILIA.NET

Parabéns REEFFORUM!! O site está bem informativo. :SbOk2: 
Grande abraço!

Aloha,
Alex Correa.

----------

